# Himalayan Dog Chew



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We have a great store near my office that carries the best dog products ever! The owner researches everything before she puts it on the shelf. Our most recent discovery is Himalayan dog chews. 

We are always looking for something that they can chew on and is long lasting, but not a bully stick! I can't handle the smell or sticky, stringy mess! She started to carry the Himalayan dog chews. They are made from Yak & Cow Milk, salt and lime juice. They don't stink, they actually smell a bit like smoked cheese  and they don't really get sticky! 

Jax even likes them and he doesn't chew on much of anything!! We got a couple Antlers as well and Jax doesn't have much interest and after a bit neither does Kenzie. But the dog chews are consistently a hit!

Here's their website! 

Just thought I would share since I know we are always on a quest to find good, long lasting chews!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm glad your guys like the Himalayan chews. I got a few for Micky and he likes them too. They're aren't his favorite, but he does gnaw on them now and then. They seem to last forever, and they seem very safe.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Angelyn (tickledpink) sells them too. 

I have one for Bisou and she'll carry it around but she hasn't started chewing on it yet. You're right though- they don't stink at all.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is on her second one. She devoured the first one I gave her. I tried going back to the flossie and she won't even give those a second thought after the first Himalayan chew. It does take her a bit longer to get going on these though. I gave her the second about two or three weeks ago and she's just now really getting into it.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

This sure looks interesting. Is salt okay? It didn't say how many % sodium. 

Did you order the ones for small dog?


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I ordered some for their christmas stocking! thanks for the tip!

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish Hunter liked these! We bought a bag at the new local store and Hunter licked it a few times and then promptly pushed it away. I tried to give it back a few days later and he pushed it off the bed. Well, it hit the floor and broke into a few pieces. It might be too hard for him (he is missing some teeth - what rescue isn't!?!?) so we are still stuck on bully sticks. . I might have to try antlers though - they might be another alternative.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

thank you for sharing. i would like to get some for my dog too! 

but....is the salt and lime juice ok for dogs?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 11 2009, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861049


> We have a great store near my office that carries the best dog products ever! The owner researches everything before she puts it on the shelf. Our most recent discovery is Himalayan dog chews.
> 
> We are always looking for something that they can chew on and is long lasting, but not a bully stick! I can't handle the smell or sticky, stringy mess! She started to carry the Himalayan dog chews. They are made from Yak & Cow Milk, salt and lime juice. They don't stink, they actually smell a bit like smoked cheese  and they don't really get sticky!
> 
> ...


Mandy, can you pick up a couple of the small ones for me? I can't find them near me and I just see the medium size online.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (babymaltese @ Jan 17 2010, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874498


> thank you for sharing. i would like to get some for my dog too!
> 
> but....is the salt and lime juice ok for dogs?[/B]


I'm sure it's in very small quantities just to keep it preserved. My dogs have had them and they're doing good! 

If there was any doubt they weren't safe the owner of the store wouldn't carry them. 

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 17 2010, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874503


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 11 2009, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861049





> We have a great store near my office that carries the best dog products ever! The owner researches everything before she puts it on the shelf. Our most recent discovery is Himalayan dog chews.
> 
> We are always looking for something that they can chew on and is long lasting, but not a bully stick! I can't handle the smell or sticky, stringy mess! She started to carry the Himalayan dog chews. They are made from Yak & Cow Milk, salt and lime juice. They don't stink, they actually smell a bit like smoked cheese  and they don't really get sticky!
> 
> ...


Mandy, can you pick up a couple of the small ones for me? I can't find them near me and I just see the medium size online.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes I can! I'll grab you a pack or two and bring them to San Jose next month!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Mandy - what size do you buy for your pups? Small or Medium


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jan 17 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874538


> Mandy - what size do you buy for your pups? Small or Medium[/B]


I actually get the large because they all end up sharing and Joey will crunch the others in a few bites.

For just Jax and Kenz, I get the small, since I got 3 for the price of one!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 17 2010, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874590


> QUOTE (joyomom @ Jan 17 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874538





> Mandy - what size do you buy for your pups? Small or Medium[/B]


I actually get the large because they all end up sharing and Joey will crunch the others in a few bites.

For just Jax and Kenz, I get the small, since I got 3 for the price of one! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

do they get stuck to the hair like Greenies and flossies?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I just got my order but haven't given the chews to the fluffs yet. I'll let you know if it sticks to the hair.

I hope the gang likes them.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Himalayan dog chews are a great alternative to bully sticks and antlers and MUCH better than rawhide!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 17 2010, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874592


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 17 2010, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874590





> QUOTE (joyomom @ Jan 17 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874538





> Mandy - what size do you buy for your pups? Small or Medium[/B]


I actually get the large because they all end up sharing and Joey will crunch the others in a few bites.

For just Jax and Kenz, I get the small, since I got 3 for the price of one! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

do they get stuck to the hair like Greenies and flossies?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I haven't bought any yet but my friend Cynthia has. She said her 5 yorkies chewed on them for about an hour and a half and barely wore them down at all. And one of her yorkies always gets messy hair when eating a bully stick and these didn't make her hair messy at all. She said they don't get slimy like some bully sticks do.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I started giving the chews to the gang this week. I ordered a small bag with 3 pieces in them, each one is about 3.5" - 4" long. They're quite hard. Raine is the only one that vigorously chewing it (more like scraping it with her teeth because she can't break through it). She's quite vigilant. LOL Napoleon really tried to chew it but for his tiny teeth, he just scraped off little bits around the corner. Pasha, the bigbest one at 9 lbs, is carrying it around with him without chewing. Strange but he just does that every time I give it to him. He'll try to steal from the other 2 fluffs as well and hoard them. The good thing is that at this rate, these chew sticks will last me probably a whole year. They all still look pretty brand new with minor teeth scratch marks on the surface. :biggrin:


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 29 2010, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878817


> I started giving the chews to the gang this week. I ordered a small bag with 3 pieces in them, each one is about 3.5" - 4" long. They're quite hard. Raine is the only one that vigorously chewing it (more like scraping it with her teeth because she can't break through it). She's quite vigilant. LOL Napoleon really tried to chew it but for his tiny teeth, he just scraped off little bits around the corner. Pasha, the bigbest one at 9 lbs, is carrying it around with him without chewing. Strange but he just does that every time I give it to him. He'll try to steal from the other 2 fluffs as well and hoard them. The good thing is that at this rate, these chew sticks will last me probably a whole year. They all still look pretty brand new with minor teeth scratch marks on the surface. :biggrin:[/B]


Yah!
You got your order! 
Glad the gang is lovin their chews

If anyone needs some chews send me a message...

Also, I have a thread started in the Vendor section...

Thanks


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought some of these for the girls for Maggie's birthday and they love them! Even lil Abbie really enjoys chewing on them. I'll be posting more about the Himalayan chews on our blog and some videos of the girls working on them in the future. :biggrin:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I just got these for Shi and she just licked it a few times and then pushed it away from her and acted like she was scared of them! Lol. I wished she liked them, the smoked cheese smells so good, I was so tempted to chew on one myself!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I just posted a product review with two videos on our Blog, Two Palm Beach Pups, Two Palm Beach Pups: Himalayan Dog Chews Review with Two Videos.

I still can't believe how much Maggie and Abbie enjoy their Himalayan Dog Chews.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

moshi melo said:


> I just got these for Shi and she just licked it a few times and then pushed it away from her and acted like she was scared of them! Lol. I wished she liked them, the smoked cheese smells so good, I was so tempted to chew on one myself!


Same here, I bought 2 about 6 months ago or so, and Bisou is not interested in hers at all. She'll carry them around in her mouth every now and then but she's never started to actually chew on them. I think they're too hard for her? They do smell pretty good considering it's a chew.


----------

